# Can't confiure Users for SAMBA !

## geforce

I configured SAMBA correctly but when i use smbpasswd -a MY_USER:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root@geforce home # smbpasswd -a geforce
> 
> New SMB password:
> ...

 

----------

## PermaNoob

Looks like samba is trying to access an LDAP server.  Do you use LDAP?  What version of samba?  Post your smb.conf... we'll go from there.

----------

## geforce

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> geforce@geforce geforce $ cat /etc/samba/smb.conf
> 
> # $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-fs/samba/files/smb.conf.example,v 1.3 2002/08/27 20:39:48 woodchip Exp $
> ...

 

----------

## geforce

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> geforce@geforce samba $ cat log.geforce
> 
> [2004/01/24 18:57:08, 0] passdb/pdb_ldap.c:ldap_open_connection(201)
> ...

 

----------

## PermaNoob

Well.. I'm assuming you don't use LDAP, so I would recommend reemerging samba without LDAP support.  See this post for more details.

----------

## geforce

TANKS !!! It Works Greats !

----------

## thecooptoo

also if you do a cat /.......conf |grep -v '#' it takes all the comment lines out of what you post

----------

